# Nocturnal RP partner wanted



## EtherealBunny (Dec 30, 2019)

As the title suggests, I'm nocturnal and am not up during "normal" hours(I literally sleep 9am-5pm EST). I'm checking to see if anyone is similar and seeking a night time RP friend. I'm happy with sfw and nsfw, though I've done more nsfw. I'm a Male switch seeking... well anything really I'm not too picky. But, please be the type that can reply with at least a couple sentences, its more fun for both replies and building out the rp.

RP types, I'm fine with pokemon, game worlds, slice of life, ect. I'm open to suggestions.

I'm not into the more visceral fetishes, please no vore, gore, watersports/scat. If you're unsure on a kink I'm happy to talk it out.

Thanks for reading, even if you aren't interested, I pretty much exclusively rp on discord and I'll send that info when requested.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 5, 2020)

How are you on Harry Potter? I have an idea where I'm starting my first year at Hogwarts during The Prisoner of Azkaban, and you could be a close friend who's in his second year?


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm interested, i have a couple of great pokemon OC's. I don't do nsfw tho since i'm on nofap


----------



## EtherealBunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> How are you on Harry Potter? I have an idea where I'm starting my first year at Hogwarts during The Prisoner of Azkaban, and you could be a close friend who's in his second year?



Sorry I've not really been involved in that series at all, so I can't really click there.


----------



## EtherealBunny (Feb 12, 2020)

Bumping this with the intent of also pointing out while I am flexible, I do prefer MxM and a lot of buttstuff, so feel free to reach out.


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

If you use telegram I'm available I dont usually sleep till six then get up around five so we'd be on a close schedule


----------



## Lance (May 26, 2020)

I'm down to do some rp with you I'm usually up till 3 am anyway so if you have a telegram hit me up, I also have discord so I can do it there just message me if you are down


----------



## KohleCoke (May 26, 2020)

I'm the exact definition of nocturnal. I sleep like 6am-5pm a lot, and I'm US EST too!  I'm sixteen so ERP is out-of-the-question, but I'd love to see what we can do! I have Discord, Telegram, Twitter, and Instagram. I use Discord the most, Twitter's the second.


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

Not interested in RPing but jsut dropped by say hello to my fellow nocturnals!


----------

